# Club needs 1-2 members



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2005)

I have just secured a 271 acre farm in Terrell County. I will be needing to bring in 1-2 members for a total of no more than 3. 

It is a working farm with about 50/50 fields and woods. The woods are big oak woods, and the fields are planted in 1/2 cotton, and the other half either peanuts or corn. The land boardering on the north is old thick pines...unhuntable which is a great bedding area. Also, just down the road is a 5000 acre plantatiion. The elderly gentlemen that owns the land only quail hunts.

Potential for a real good buck is here.

Will need hunting references....I only want ethical/safe hunters.

PM with phone # if interested in more info


----------



## henry552 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Terrell County Lease*

Sent PM!!!
henry552@tcc.fl.edu


----------



## Tinwindow (Mar 4, 2005)

*Terrell county*

Sent P.M.


----------



## CheapSeats (Mar 4, 2005)

*How much?*

Sent PM


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Mar 6, 2005)

PM sent w/ #.


----------



## leecoredneck (Mar 7, 2005)

sent pm


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2005)

*One opening*

One in. Promised the last opening to someone who is dragging on seeing the property....want to get the last member secured. Again, only 3 members total, and NO GUESTS, except for one weekend after Dec. 1.


----------



## JaxMan (Apr 20, 2005)

let me see that 90 ac per hunter and half is fields so down to 45 ac per hunter and how much is it?


----------



## Deano (Apr 20, 2005)

*lease*

How much?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Apr 20, 2005)

good point spicer


----------



## Donkeytoe (Apr 20, 2005)

Man...The way people jump on others over their lease posts on here is getting crazy.  It seems like everyone hase something critical to say if it's not what they are looking for.  I think Delton said it best in a previous post.  If you are not interested then refrain.  Good luck Thunder.  I would jump at the opportunity to hunt the land with you if I didn't have a lease.  Can't wait to see the monster you post this year.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2005)

*Jaxman......*

How quickly we forget....  Remember about 4 years ago in TERRELL COUNTY, the lease I had and brought you up for a weekend? THE HARVESTED PEANUT FIELD you were sitting on at 4:00 in the afternoon, is where what you called the "hartford buck" crossed.    Biggest buck you had ever seen in your life as you put it. Fields are great, if you know what your looking for, and how it fits in with the areas bedding, travel routes, ect.

Bottom line is 271 acres that is well laid out, has limited pressure, and proven big buck area is awesome! I know you want to stay in the east side of the state which is   . To each his own, I like my counties and you like yours. Good luck. I KNOW that at least one of the 3 of us on my lease will have the opportunity for a big 'un!  

BTW, I have known and hunted with you for 15 years. You know I know how to hunt. You should know that with my success over the past years I will not lease a bad area. I know you would not either.


----------



## JaxMan (Apr 29, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> How quickly we forget....  Remember about 4 years ago in TERRELL COUNTY, the lease I had and brought you up for a weekend? THE HARVESTED PEANUT FIELD you were sitting on at 4:00 in the afternoon, is where what you called the "hartford buck" crossed.    Biggest buck you had ever seen in your life as you put it. Fields are great, if you know what your looking for, and how it fits in with the areas bedding, travel routes, ect.
> 
> Bottom line is 271 acres that is well laid out, has limited pressure, and proven big buck area is awesome! I know you want to stay in the east side of the state which is   . To each his own, I like my counties and you like yours. Good luck. I KNOW that at least one of the 3 of us on my lease will have the opportunity for a big 'un!
> 
> BTW, I have known and hunted with you for 15 years. You know I know how to hunt. You should know that with my success over the past years I will not lease a bad area. I know you would not either.





You ol Bugger man........Got a tear in my eye...I told you
I should have been on the other side of that field BUT  NO you wanted me other there so you could Bugger Me AGAIN>>>>Later my FRIEND..... GOOD Luck on your Dang Fields


----------

